# Σεμινάρια Υποτιτλισμού το Φεβρουάριο στη meta|φραση



## diceman (Dec 1, 2008)

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε όσους επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν υπόβαθρο γνώσεων για να εργαστούν ως υποτιτλιστές. 

*Έναρξη: * Δευτέρα 09 Φεβρουαρίου 2009
*Διάρκεια: * 15 ώρες
*Τμήματα: * πρωινό (10-1) και απογευματινό (6-9)

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:

 εισαγωγή στις αρχές, τη μεθοδολογία και τις σύγχρονες τεχνικές υποτιτλισμού
 πρακτική εξάσκηση στο χωρισμό και τον υποτιτλισμό διάφορων ειδών προφορικού λόγου (κινηματογραφικές ταινίες, τηλεοπτικές σειρές κ.λπ.)
 χρήση ειδικού λογισμικού για το χρονισμό και τον υποτιτλισμό ψηφιοποιημένου video (μαθήματα στο εργαστήριο υπολογιστών, για την εκμάθηση του Subtitle Workshop)

Στους συμμετέχοντες δίδεται DVD με ασκήσεις για περαιτέρω εξάσκηση μετά το πέρας του σεμιναρίου.

Οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία στο τηλέφωνο 210.36.29.000.


----------



## diceman (Dec 2, 2008)

Εκ παραδρομής, ξέχασα να πω δυο λόγια για την εισηγήτρια· αν και μάλλον είναι περιττά, γιατί πρόκειται για ένα πρόσωπο πολύ γνωστό στους περισσότερους από εσάς: 

H *Αλεξάνδρα Καρανικολού *είναι κάτοχος του πτυχίου Χημείας του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών και του πτυχίου Proficiency του Cambridge University. Δίδαξε επί 23 χρόνια σε σχολεία της Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης και από το 1993 εργάζεται ως μεταφράστρια με κύριο αντικείμενο τον Υποτιτλισμό και συνεργάζεται με τις μεγαλύτερες ελληνικές και ξένες εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού. Έχει υποτιτλίσει εκατοντάδες ταινίες, τηλεοπτικές σειρές και επιστημονικά ντοκιμαντέρ.


----------

